# Owner's Time Charter



## clerik2015 (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm looking for a Moorings/Sunsail owner who has owner's time they can charter next April/May for either St. Lucia or St. Vincent. Our group has been chartering since 1998 sand have covered most of the Caribbean bases and the Bahamas. We are professionals (CPA, dentist, oral surgeon & sales management) who are serious, though infrequent, sailors tha take extremely good care of the boats we charter.


----------

